# Fixe Tabellengrösse angeben



## Nexdesign (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi all
Ich habe folgendes Problem :
Auf meiner Homepage habe ich eine Javascript Navigation, d.h. Suchmaschinen Bots durchsuchen nicht die Seiten die in der Navigation erfasst wurden. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht dass ich irgendwo auf der Homepage eine Tabelle erfasst kann die 1px hoch und 1px breit ist und in der ich alle Links der Navigation reinschreibe. Leider passt sich die Tabelle an die Grösse des Textes an!
Wisst ihr ein möglichkeit wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?

MFG Nexdesign


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/tabellen.htm#table_layout


----------



## Amr0d (15. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du nicht einfach mit Meta tags arbeiten?


----------



## Nexdesign (15. Oktober 2004)

Danke Silent Warrior hat prima funktioniert!


----------

